# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > DreamViews Podcast >  >  Q&A Episode 5: Vivid vs. Dull Dreams, Not-Real Dream Signs, and Newbie Tips!

## SinisterDezz

*Q&A Episode 5: Vivid vs. Dull Dreams, Not-Real Dream Signs, and Newbie Tips!
*

You guys have been waiting for a while! We finally made another podcast happen (It's a little short, meaning ~25 minutes)

In this episode, Ophelia and I talk about why some lucid dreams are vivid and why others are dull, how to RC on dream signs that 

don't occur in real life, and the tips that would we have for the newbies to lucid dreaming!






Direct Link

Thanks to *StephL*, *TheMmaker7*, and *Burke* for the great questions that we got to discuss in this episode!

Leave feedback that you have below! We'll be trying to make another episode sometime "soon"

Also, make sure that you post your questions in the Q:A Suggestions thread!

Thanks!

~OpheliaBlue and SinisterDezz

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Seems like that link is not working for most people.

We'll get it uploaded to youtube asap..

Ok Dezz fixed it. We'll get it on the official DV youtube channel once I find the info for it, unless CL wants to do the honors :p So I'm temporarily allowing it to be hosted on Dezz's personal youtube site.

----------


## SinisterDezz

Fixed the video! Enjoy.

----------


## AstralMango

Sweet. I'll be sure to watch it when I get the chance!

----------


## Sensei

Awesome!

I woukd bring back a dragon and cotton candy muffins so that we could all jump on and eat the best food ever.  :smiley:

----------


## StephL

Thank you two!!

I will try this - really take time to the side and play my dream-sign scenarios through in my mind - visualization and emotion recollection and all.
Imagine, I am dreaming along and experience one of the classics, and get lucid from it. And again and again.
Funny you would say that with having stability problems because of reading about so many other people having problems.
My first three before DV were not riddled with such problems - one was only a semi-lucid, though.
But then - in the first I struggled to take my dream arms up to look at my hands and they were not sharp from the very beginning.
But it went fast and completely from there.
My husband had such problems after managing a bedtime WILD without these reports - well - or maybe he got it over me..
Probably reading about problems is not the sole or even main reason for such phenomena - otherwise - that would be an alarming thing.

----------


## fogelbise

I just found this podcast and enjoyed it! Thank you both!  :smiley:  There may be quite a few people that didn't find the podcast like myself. I would recommend posting a link to this one on the last one here: http://www.dreamviews.com/dreamviews...jump-cuts.html so that people that participated in that thread will get a notice of the new post and podcast.  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh that's a good idea. So link to the next episode on the previous one?

Edit: ok I done dided it

----------


## LolaTheLoner

I notice there's no direct download link for this one. Is it possible to get one added so that we could listen on our ipods? I would be very grateful if you could!  ::D:

----------


## SinisterDezz

> I notice there's no direct download link for this one. Is it possible to get one added so that we could listen on our ipods? I would be very grateful if you could!



 ::shakehead:: 

No.

*Just Kidding* Added

----------


## LolaTheLoner

Haha, that's mean.  :tongue2: 

And while that _is_ a direct link to the YouTube video, I actually meant a direct link to the mp3 itself. (Like this one that was for the previous podcast.)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

You know I'm not sure he used Dropbox for it, but I can't recall for sure. I'll see if I can make one with media converter or something.

----------


## SinisterDezz

> You know I'm not sure he used Dropbox for it, but I can't recall for sure. I'll see if I can make one with media converter or something.



I am almost positive I tried to use DropBox, because I remember having troubles with it.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I am almost positive I tried to use DropBox, because I remember having troubles with it.



Haha oh yeah! The uploading part was a labor of love wasn't it  :tongue2:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Done diddly:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/p83xmslaxd...pisode%205.mp3

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Done diddly:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/p83xmslaxd...pisode%205.mp3



Thanks chica! Though I think Lola was talking about one that plays instantly without the download.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Thanks chica! Though I think Lola was talking about one that plays instantly without the download.



Oh, here.  :smiley: 

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/...pisode%205.mp3

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Oh, here. 
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/...pisode%205.mp3



Awesome, thanks ~Dreamer~!

Dezz, I updated the Direct Link in the first post to that ^^

----------


## LolaTheLoner

Awesome, thank you Dreamer!  ::movingmrgreen:: 

I have one of those old-fashioned ipods that doesn't have internet, so this is a huge help.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Awesome, thank you Dreamer! 
> 
> I have one of those old-fashioned ipods that doesn't have internet, so this is a huge help.



Glad I could help, let me know if you have any trouble with the file!

----------


## SinisterDezz

> Glad I could help, let me know if you have any trouble with the file!



You're quite helpful.

Ophelia I like this one. Can we keep her? Please? Oh please can we keep her?  :wink2:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> You're quite helpful.
> 
> Ophelia I like this one. Can we keep her? Please? Oh please can we keep her?



Hahaha  ::bigteeth:: 
I'll be around.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> You're quite helpful.
> 
> Ophelia I like this one. Can we keep her? Please? Oh please can we keep her?



I'm planning on it.

----------


## SinisterDezz

> I'm planning on it.



Oh? Staff?

----------


## Xanous

Sweet! This is way overdue.   ::goodjob:: 

Edit: I just noticed the post date. HOW DID I MISS THIS?

----------


## Xanous

I enjoyed this...nice to hear a new voice too. OB I think we talked about it but our WILDs are similar. I have a lot of vision problems at the start but Ive learned to deal.

 Thanks for the newb advice too. It's good to be reminded. Ive been really lazy recording my NLDs and I'm very distraught about forgetting my LD this morning.  ::lol::  

Good stuff! Hope to hear a new one soon!

----------


## SinisterDezz

> I enjoyed this...*nice to hear a new voice too*. OB I think we talked about it but our WILDs are similar. I have a lot of vision problems at the start but Ive learned to deal.
> 
>  Thanks for the newb advice too. It's good to be reminded. Ive been really lazy recording my NLDs and I'm very distraught about forgetting my LD this morning.  
> 
> Good stuff! Hope to hear a new one soon!




When you said that, it made me think of the commercial on late night TV for phone sex.

"I want to hear your voice...."


Er. Nevermind.

Glad you enjoyed it  :smiley:

----------


## Xanous

> When you said that, it made me think of the commercial on late night TV for phone sex.
> 
> "I want to hear your voice...."
> 
> 
> Er. Nevermind.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed it



LMAO. What? No.  :Big laugh:

----------


## SinisterDezz

> LMAO. What? No.



I'm sorry.
My mind drifted  :tongue2:

----------


## SinisterDezz

Found it.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

::makeitstop:: 
.

----------


## Djaxup

that was an interesting listen. Thanks a lot for taking the time to do this.

the bit about you and your BF talking about dreams in the car on the way to work was cool. I do this with my wife now and then, when we wake up we tell each other's dreams and we basically interview each other while doing it like...

"ok so I was there with a few people in a ruined old factory hall..."

"was ist daytime or nighttime?"

"it was dark inside, but outside it seemed to be day, albeit murky."

"do you remember who was with you?"

"no, not really. Sorry"

"how many people?"

"oh I think it was three people, yeah, three" 


and at a point like this recall just comes rushing into my mind, it's spectacular!


"I remember, it was you and your dad. And a girl, but I don't know who that was"

"what color was her hair?"

etc...


that works so well. It has turned the recollection of dreams where I only imagined one picture or image or scene into full dreams. 

She does not try to LD actively but still helps me in my progress, and thats lovely. It is a bit scary that she knows a lot about this and has given me a host of useful tips on this topic, and also bought me my first dream journal. She had awful nightmares in her youth and her mom taught her how to take control of scary situations in dreams, how to deliberately end a dream etc. So you can say she is a semi lucid dreamer I guess. She does not want to actively alter her dreams though, she wants them to keep their own plot and be a part of it. She also thinks that dreams are signs for your waking live, and she is really good at interpreting (or at least selling her interpreation to others  :wink2: ) dreams and what they might mean in their core.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hey Djaxup, thanks for listening!

Yeah I know a couple people who really just use lucidity to end nightmares or just end a stressful dream in general. They just don't really want to turn dreams into a playground. And that's ok. We call them "our special people" and we still love them  :tongue2:  Nah but seriously, maybe having that much control over a dreamscape seems scary or intimidating, and folks would rather just watch. There were maybe 2 times in my life where I just woke up with this icky feeling, and I knew I was about to start a WILD but I vetoed it because my feels were just not right.

----------

